# Prenez vous la main :)



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

Après les pieds, voici les mains   







à vous  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Après les pieds, voici les mains
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, t'as mis les dents aussi ? 


_Ah pardon ... C'est ton clavier !_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Tu veux voir  mon majeur ???


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

tsss   

et alors cette photo ?


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

une photo


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tsss
> 
> et alors cette photo ?



Mon fils est pas levé, et l'APN est dans sa chambre. je la mettrais en soirée !


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

:love: 

grande main ou tout petit powerbook ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

12" mais sa main est géante comme son esprit


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> grande main ou tout petit powerbook ?




un peu des 2


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2005)

Bientôt la photo du nombril !


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

pas par moi en tout cas  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Je vais me le décrasser, tiens.


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me le décrasser, tiens.



bon, qui veut bien mettre ce p'tit l'ombre ? il traine trop avec sonnyboy


----------



## Pierrou (23 Avril 2005)

Merde, j'ai pas d'espace pour stocker de photos, dommage, j'ai une griffure de chat de 6 cm de long sur la main gauche, appétissant


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

tu peu pas avoir un compte free comme tout le monde ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2005)

Bon, allez.... Jouons le jeu...


----------



## Pierrou (23 Avril 2005)

UN MUTILIÉ EN HAUTE RESOLUTION


----------



## rezba (23 Avril 2005)

Beaucoup de droitiers, où c'est une impression ?


----------



## molgow (23 Avril 2005)

​


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2005)

c'est qui ce yo ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup de droitiers, où c'est une impression ?



Rhôaaah... La main droite a quand même le pouce à gauche...


----------



## rezba (23 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rhôaaah... La main droite a quand même le pouce à gauche...



Normal. Les gauchers shootent naturellement leur main droite.


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Avril 2005)

Vivement la suite de la leçon d'anatomie


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> UN MUTILIÉ EN HAUTE RESOLUTION



Tu l'as provoqué !


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Avril 2005)

http://images.google.fr/images?q=main :rateau:

http://images.google.fr/images?q=nombril 

P.S.: je n'ai pas regardez les résultats de ces recherches donc je ne sais pas si c'est bien...


----------



## Pierrou (23 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as provoqué !


Meme pas ! 
Quel pignouf ce chat !   :rateau:


----------



## Aragorn (23 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une photo



Avez-vous cette main ? 
Bon sang, ce n'est pas une main !!! Regardez cette pilosité abondante... :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
C'est une véritable paluche d'ours !!!  :affraid:

Que tous ceux qui taquinent Mackie se méfient... Avec de telles paluches, s'il décide de vous en coller une, vous la sentirez passer.    

:king:

P.S. La taille imposante des doigts explique le nombre important d'erreurs de frappe


----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2005)




----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

C'est fou ça je demande les mains et ya des gens   qui en profitent pour poster un oeil


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Avez-vous cette main ?




oui ? approche mon p'tit !

taf taf - aller retour de clac, et file dans ta chambre si tu veux pas finir a la cave


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qui en profitent pour poster un oeil



il faut un autre sujet


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui ? approche mon p'tit !
> 
> taf taf - aller retour de clac, et file dans ta chambre si tu veux pas finir a la cave


 t'es méchant


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'es méchant




pas du tout, il est pas encore a la cave


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Avril 2005)

[blague]et le topic des raleur c'est quoi ? prenez vous la tete? [/blague]


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

tu veux te prendre la main de mackie ?? naméo   
n'empèche foxy, tu parles tu parles mais toujours pas de main


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou ça je demande les mains et ya des gens   qui en profitent pour poster un oeil



... Ouais ; enfin. t'es du genre à te plaindre que les poulets aient des croupions...


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

euh...   j'ai pas compris © :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Avril 2005)

mais j'hésite, si je prend ma main gauche l'autre va etre triste et si je prend la droite c'est la guauche qui est triste ! et prendre une photo sans les mains c'est dur


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

c'est pas bientot finit tout ces remord ! une photo des deux acollé et on en parle plus


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

tu en poste une ici et tu m'envoie l'autre   pas de jalouse comme ça


----------



## lumai (23 Avril 2005)

Il y a du soleil ici !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

En même temps c'était un peu l'occase...


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

il est pour qui ?    :love:


----------



## Spyro (23 Avril 2005)

_C'est un peu flou: c'est à la webcam   
(vive la fonction Time Lapse de BTV )
_​


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2005)

pour ceux qui veulent envoyer les deux mains en même temps, y'a toujours le scan... 

Je vous retrouve mon APN et je vous fait un petit truc.


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Avril 2005)

Je te dédicace la photo... :love: :




​


----------



## Aragorn (23 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _C'est un peu flou: c'est à la webcam
> (vive la fonction Time Lapse de BTV )
> _​



Heu... 
On n'a pas dit de montrer ses bourrelets... :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

   

:king:


----------



## bompi (23 Avril 2005)

On a des choses en commun : je suis né à la Croix-Rousse et j'estime beaucoup ce brave Baruch ...


----------



## Spyro (23 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Heu...
> On n'a pas dit de montrer ses bourrelets... :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles 
Je ne vois qu'un ticheurte et des mains.


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

et hop, la main droite


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

hop, mains droite au boulot


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et hop, la main droite



C'est de la jolie petite mimine mais c'est pas beau de se ronger les ongles


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

on le saura   (  ) 

c'est le stress des exams


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2005)

le stress des exams  Pas mal la blague...

Sinon, c'est pas dur de prendre une photo de la main gauche ? Parce que le bouton est quand même à droite en général non ?

Et puis j'ai pas encore trouvé mon appareil, mais promis.


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> le stress des exams  Pas mal la blague...
> 
> Sinon, c'est pas dur de prendre une photo de la main gauche ? Parce que le bouton est quand même à droite en général non ?


C'est tout un art  je suis douée, c'est tout 
  :rateau:


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout un art  je suis douée, c'est tout
> :rateau:



Pas de bol la modestie ne se mesure pas sur les mains mais plutôt sur les pieds


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

C'est pas sur le nombril ?   

hum ... les chevilles , pas les pieds


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas sur le nombril ?
> 
> hum ... les chevilles , pas les pieds



Non non avec un nombril on peut mesurer autre chose que la bienséance m'interdit de nommer ici .

Mais si tu insistes tu peux toujours ouvrir un "thread" : _Regardez mon nombril !_


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

non non , je ne ferai pas ça, il faudrait que je montre l'exemple ... hors de question, je ne suis pas exhibitionniste


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2005)

enfin exhibitionner son nombril, ça n'est pas encore la fin du monde...

Et sinon, ma main arrive, j'ai retrouvé l'appareil


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

bah , ouais mais on commence par le nombril et après c'est le thread ouvert à toutes les fenêtres ... faut pas se laisser aller non plus


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Avril 2005)

voici la photo tant attendue! mes mains! les deux en meme temps...J'ai donc du utiliser un autre membre pour la photo   

En  grande taille quand même


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2005)

Ben voilà mes mains puisque tu ne veut pas de nombril...


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> voici la photo tant attendue! mes mains! les deux en meme temps...J'ai donc du utiliser un autre membre pour la photo
> 
> En  grande taille quand même


 t'appuie sur le bouton avec ton nez ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2005)

bon, alors à la demande de gens qui trouvent que je triche, voici mes vraies mains :






Et djfoxmccloud, si t'as une autre technique qu'appuyer avec le nez, je veux bien parce que ca n'est pas pratique...


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> voici la photo tant attendue! mes mains! les deux en meme temps...J'ai donc du utiliser un autre membre pour la photo
> 
> En  grande taille quand même



Ton 3ème membre "floute"


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

Hegemonikon c'est un obsédé   (et là il va dire que c'est moi qui ai l'esprit mal tordu   )


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Hegemonikon c'est un obsédé   (et là il va dire que c'est moi qui ai l'esprit mal tordu   )



Avoir l'esprit tordu ça peut être un symptôme chez un obsédé, mais un esprit "mal tordu" c'est pour les perverses


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> hop, mains droite au boulot



Et main droite dans le slip, on connaît la suite


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2005)

oui mais la charte là...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il est pour qui ?    :love:



Il est à disposition du tout venant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une photo



Mon pauvre Mackie, tu ne comprendras jamais rien aux femmes ! Quand l'une d'elles te dis "montre moi ta main", c'est de la main *gauche* qu'elle parle !


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2005)

pourquoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ?



Non, j'le crois pas ! Mais quel naïf !   Ben pour vérifier la présence ou l'absence d'alliance tiens !


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2005)

pas naïf, inculte. S'il te plait...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Ton 3ème membre "floute"



C'est le trepied qu'a du bouger


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> pas naïf, inculte. S'il te plait...



C'est pas de la culture, c'est de la psychologie !


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2005)

ouais ben la piscologie hein... voilà quoi...
Et puis photographie tes mains au lieu de dire des conneries...


----------



## Nobody (24 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Et main droite dans le slip, on connaît la suite


 
La main du zouave dans la culotte de ma soeur.

Non, je n'enfreins pas la charte. C'est de la culture, ça.
Bon, d'accord, de la culture de pas très bon gout mais de la culture quand même!
 
Et puis, à cette heure-ci les petits nenfants sont au lit.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2005)

Du lac de Bienne aux portes de la France

L'espoir mûrit dans l'ombre des cités;

De nos c½urs monte un chant de délivrance.

Notre drapeau sur les monts a flotté !

Vous qui veillez au sort de la patrie,

Brisez les fers d'un injuste destin!



Unissez-vous, fils de la Rauracie

Et donnez-vous la main, et donnez-vous la main !



Si l'ennemi de notre indépendance

Dans nos vallons veut imposer sa loi,

Que pour lutter chacun de nous s'élance

Et dans ses rangs jette le désarroi!

D'un peuple libre au sein de l'Helvétie

Notre passé nous montre le chemin.



Unissez-vous, fils de la Rauracie

Et donnez-vous la main, et donnez-vous la main !



Le ciel fera germer notre semence,

Marchons joyeux, c'est l'heure du Jura !

Demain nos cris, nos chansons et nos danses

Célébreront la fin de nos combats

Et dans la gloire au matin refleurie

Nous chanterons un hymne souverain.



Unissez-vous, fils de la Rauracie

Et donnez-vous la main, et donnez-vous la main !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Unissez-vous, fils de la Rauracie
> 
> Et donnez-vous la main, et donnez-vous la main !



Tu me feras mourir...   :love:


----------



## bengilli (24 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _C'est un peu flou: c'est à la webcam
> (vive la fonction Time Lapse de BTV )
> _




J'adore


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2005)

bengilli morin :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu me feras mourir...   :love:



C'est pas trés gentil de sa part, convenons en...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben la piscologie hein... voilà quoi...
> Et puis photographie tes mains au lieu de dire des conneries...



Peux pas, mon fils a embarqué l'APN au Game's Day, je ne pourrait pas le récupérer que demain aprem. :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2005)

Tiens, golf n'a pas encore posté...


----------



## maiwen (24 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, golf n'a pas encore posté...


Mossieur WebO non plus


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2005)

Effectivement, le niveau ici...


----------



## Babouel (24 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez.... Jouons le jeu...




Aaahh, t'es le meilleur, toi !!!

Moi peux pas...    ... ai que des moignons !!


----------



## maiwen (24 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Aaahh, t'es le meilleur, toi !!!
> 
> Moi peux pas...    ... ai que des moignons !!


tout ça pour contourner le sujet


----------



## Babouel (24 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tout ça pour contourner le sujet



Arrête ! J'me bouffe les ongles, c'est une HORREUR....

Heureusement que je bricole pas ma bagnole, ça tombe bien j'en ai pas !

Non, non, mains horribles le Babouel !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que je bricole pas ma bagnole, ça tombe bien j'en ai pas !



Comme quoi les choses sont parfois bien faites


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Arrête ! J'me bouffe les ongles, c'est une HORREUR....
> 
> Heureusement que je bricole pas ma bagnole, ça tombe bien j'en ai pas !
> 
> Non, non, mains horribles le Babouel !!!



T'as Bas de Bouelles mains ? :rateau:


* pierrou rampe discretement vers la porte du bar avant que les cailloux voire les chopes de bières ne fusent *


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

hop,  Maiwen.....le temps de brancher mon isight et j'arrive.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

et voila......







 



ps: desole mais je l'ai prise avec l'isight.....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et voila......





jolie montre


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> jolie montre



oui, je sais.......





ps: 'tain, c'est fout (t'es pas la premiere...)........il me fallait une montre extremement etanche....et voila....
Sector titanium.....c'est plus la peine de me faire la remarque, je sais qu'elle est enorme....


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mai 2005)

Hop là...


----------



## Spyro (22 Mai 2005)

tu touches du bois ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mai 2005)

ouais, j'ai eu les écrits ICNA, alors c'est pour l'oral


----------



## Malow (23 Mai 2005)

Coucou, 

Voici une de mes mains...avec un bout de pied...  
C'est un mélange de post entre les pieds et les mains.  
C'était juste une petite contribution...


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

c'est un peu : "prenez-vous la main, le pied, le jean et l'ibook "


----------



## Malow (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu : "prenez-vous la main, le pied, le jean et l'ibook "



J'ai essayé de faire un mix....c'est vrai...


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Mai 2005)

non mais c'est vrai là... On a pas besoin de tout ça...
Si on voulait des photos d'iBook, on aurait demandé des photos d'iBook...

Très joli vernis à ongles sinon


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

Bon, aujourd'hui, deux conditions ont été réunies en même temps : 

1) L'APN n'est pas monopolisé par mon fils

2) j'ai pensé à ce thread

Alors voilà :


----------



## maiwen (24 Mai 2005)

Clap Clap    
"prenez vous la main, la bague, les lunettes et le mac "  

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Clap Clap
> "prenez vous la main, la bague, les lunettes et le mac "
> 
> merci



a vrai dire, les lunettes, je m'en suis aperçu qu'après avoir posté, et c'est pas une bague, mais une alliance ... Tu sais un pour les lier tous ...


----------



## maiwen (24 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> a vrai dire, les lunettes, je m'en suis aperçu qu'après avoir posté, et c'est pas une bague, mais une alliance ... Tu sais un pour les lier tous ...


c'est ce que je voulais dire  :rose: j'ai juste pas employé le bon mot


----------



## geoff rowley (24 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> ​



ceci (le signe de la main) veut dire indapuka en hawain, c'est un signe de surfeur pour se saluer ou dire tout simplement: "coucou, je suis là!", non de yo-pseudo-racaille...
à ne pas confondre, n'est-ce pad supermoquette?


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mai 2005)

tiens, tu as le meme pseudo que le nom ecrit sur mes shoes.....un bon choix..... 

enfin, c'est pas Rodney Mullen quand meme....


----------



## molgow (24 Mai 2005)

geoff rowley a dit:
			
		

> ceci (le signe de la main) veut dire indapuka en hawain, c'est un signe de surfeur pour se saluer ou dire tout simplement: "coucou, je suis là!", non de yo-pseudo-racaille...
> à ne pas confondre, n'est-ce pad supermoquette?



Merci pour l'explication  

Du coup, Brice de Nice ne fait pas ce signe _complétement_ par hasard.


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mai 2005)

Ma main...


----------



## maiwen (25 Mai 2005)

jolie main Modern_Thing   :love: 

en échange


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mai 2005)

Merci :love: toi aussi 

je te dis pas, j'ai dû attendre qu'il fasse clair parce que je n'ai pas d'APN et j'ai dû utiliser l'iSight


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> jolie main Modern_Thing   :love:
> 
> en échange



Je ne vois pas de bague sur ta main, j'espère que tu n'as pas pris mon histoire d'anneau au pied de la lettre ! (private joke)  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (25 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas de bague sur ta main, j'espère que tu n'as pas pris mon histoire d'anneau au pied de la lettre ! (private joke)  :mouais:


j'en ai une normalement à cette main, mais je l'ai perdu cette semaine      (je suis maudite, je perd tous mes anneaux ... après on s'étonnera que la Terre du Milieu passe du côté obscur de la force   )


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai une normalement à cette main, mais je l'ai perdu cette semaine      (je suis maudite, je perd tous mes anneaux ... après on s'étonnera que la Terre du Milieu passe du côté obscur de la force   )



y en a un la dessous, tu le veux.....  

l
l
l
l
l
l
v​


----------



## maiwen (25 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> y en a un la dessous, tu le veux.....
> 
> l
> l
> ...


il est beau ? il s'allume quand on l'expose à la chaleur ? 
  
il me permettrait de vous gouverner tous ... je sais pas si j'en serais capable ... non je ne me permettrai pas, je vais essayer de retrouver mon nano à moi rien qu'à moi


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2005)

mon précieux :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mai 2005)

Tout va bien Mackie ?  :affraid: :rateau:


   :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2005)

oui pour le moment :rateau:


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

tien deja ta ma tête


heu la faut dire que j ai pas dormit depuis 30 heures au mini donc pas tres


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

pour la tête tu t'es trompé de fil, ici c'est les mains seulement


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour la tête tu t'es trompé de fil, ici c'est les mains seulement


 oups mais on s'en fou

donner vous nous vos tete dans les pire etat sa s'est bon


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oups mais on s'en fou
> 
> donner vous nous vos tete dans les pire etat sa s'est bon


non non je t'assure c'est pas ça ici, y'a marqué "prenez vous la main" ... mais c'est vrai que comme tu louches ...


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

non regarde sur la photo je louche pas


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2005)

En route pour Delhi... 




​


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Décembre 2005)

superbe...

_t'façon, dès que y'a des avions dedans...
Je suis pas difficil..._


----------



## gKatarn (9 Décembre 2005)

La main du Trooper :







:rateau: :love:


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2005)

Je me photographie rarement les mains, sauf quand j'ai de la visite


----------



## maiwen (9 Décembre 2005)

hihi on voit même ses mains à elle


----------



## jpmiss (9 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Normal. Les gauchers shootent naturellement leur main droite.



Moi je prend ma main gauche de temps en temps comme ça j'ai l'impression que c'est quelqu'un d'autre...


----------



## ange_63 (27 Décembre 2005)




----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Jec (27 Décembre 2005)

Par respect pour Jimmy le tronc, je ne vais pas poster de photo sur ce tralalalala ...


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



Pour çà, il faudrait qu'on se connaisse un peu plus...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Bientot le switch ! BIENTOT !!!!!!!


----------



## ikiki (27 Décembre 2005)

La mimine sur la gratoune...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:




heuresement que tu l'as marqué...pour t'en souvenir  
parce qu'attendre 3 plombes dans le froid :hein: il aurait fallut me réchauffer après..
enfin bref...

j'me comprends...:love:


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Dit, c'est qui Zoa?? Et quelle gare??  

Edit: MACcossinelle??


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

tou né pas invité


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tou né pas invité



Tant pis alors...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Dit, c'est qui Zoa?? Et quelle gare??
> 
> Edit: MACcossinelle??




Mais non c'est 20h ... T'as l'heure ... Tu peux même y aller sans être invité ...


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais non c'est 20h ... T'as l'heure ... Tu peux même y aller sans être invité ...



Complètement miro...  :rateau:

Stargazer, merci pour la traduc.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

Huh moby chuis hétéro


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

Avec une moustache pareille, tendance village people ??


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Huh moby chuis hétéro



Ah, c'est dommage avec toi j'aurais pu devenir homo...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:



:d :d



			
				Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

>


 
 On dirait la main de jeromemac :mouais:


----------



## jeromemac (27 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> :d :d
> 
> 
> 
> On dirait la main de jeromemac :mouais:



en moin bouffi quand meme... il doit etre balaise ce gars la...  quoique je me défend


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:




Ah ouais ??

Regarde moi aussi j'ai pris une photo....


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Décembre 2005)

Jolie la chevalière...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

GrosseBite


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Ben oui... 

Ma maman qui me l'a offerte... voilà bien longtemps... des temps immémoriaux !!!


EDITH PIAF :
Par contre c'est pas un B la deuxième lettre moquette...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

M'semblait qu'ça pouvait pas être Bite


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Ben voyons...

 

En fait c'est un H comme Hybride...

Ou comme Hibou...

Comme Hector le rat de l'espace (y en a qui connaisent colargol ?)

Comme Hymen, comme Humecter

Comme Hiroshima si vous continuez à vous foutre de la gueule de ma jolie bagouze...


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais ??
> 
> Regarde moi aussi j'ai pris une photo....




Mince alors... Tu t'es pas raté: trois doigts sur quatre...

Tu étais menuisier dans le temps?

:rateau:


----------



## anntraxh (12 Avril 2006)

Hop, y'a pas que le pied dans la vie ! 

Ma main , dans un joli gant fait de mes mains, si si !






(je sais, j'aurais pu poster ça dans ce  thread aussi  :rateau


----------



## joubichou (12 Avril 2006)

voila ma paluche d'élagueur,elle a été refaite par un super chirurgien , le majeur et l'index avaient étés sectionnés par ma tronçonneuse,c'est beau la technique


----------



## maiwen (12 Avril 2006)




----------



## Stargazer (12 Avril 2006)

Ah oui effectivement c'est la même main et la même taille ...


----------



## mikoo (12 Avril 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (12 Avril 2006)

dans la même journée j'aurais fait les pieds et les mains, après stop, je ne montre plus rien


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

... et en plus son nom est poétique :love: 






PS : est ce qu'une gallerie avec toutes les images de main existe ?
Comme pour les autoportraits de jahrom par exemple ?


----------



## maiwen (12 Avril 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ... et en plus son nom est poétique :love:


merci  

jolie main  et artistique la photo


----------



## ange_63 (13 Avril 2006)

Désolée j'ai pas de main mais que mes pieds à proposer    pour ce soir!


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2006)

Mon APN est chez CANON, donc ça avec les moyens du bord, c'est à dire scan...

Je sais pas quelle est la proportion de gens avec des pouces ultra flexibles comme le mien, 10 % peut-être, pliable à 90° sans forcé, dans les 2 sens, ça fait toujours son effet, surtout quand tu tombes, que tu te relèves en hurlant et que tu tends ton pouces plié à 90°, là en général les gens font    

Ma nièce à le même, mon père aussi, c'est de famille, on le voit pas très bien sur la photo mais ça permet de se faire une idée :


----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2006)

.... donc, (moi aussi) scan de mes mains....... 











_jolie montre, nan ?!....._  





_pour les pieds..... le scan, c'est vraiment pas pratique du tout !!!!......_:rateau::rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2006)

Oui, mais elle n'est pas à l'heure, il est 15h02, là !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> :d :d
> 
> 
> 
> On dirait la main de jeromemac :mouais:






Je fais 1 metre 67 pour 72kg .... loin d'etre une masse


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Bientot le switch ! BIENTOT !!!!!!!





Pour remettre dans le contexte


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Octobre 2006)

Argh! J'adore les mains! = J'adore ce fil! merci! C'est la première chose que je regarde chez un homme...  

Bon je peux pas poster, parce que je me ronge les ongles grave. Genre je peux même pas tenir un stylo pour écrire tellement ça fait mal. Et quand je les passe sous l'eau, je sens mon coeur battre dans 7 d'entre eux. Bref, c'est pas beau du tout, mais promis! je vous envoie ça dans quelques années (oui oui, il paraît que cela prend du temps pour les avoir tout beaux)... 

Pendant ce temps, je vais admirer ces belles mains!


----------



## tirhum (6 Octobre 2006)

Aur&#233 a dit:


> Argh! J'adore les mains! = J'adore ce fil! merci! C'est la premi&#232;re chose que je regarde chez un homme...
> 
> Bon je peux pas poster, parce que je me ronge les ongles grave. Genre je peux m&#234;me pas tenir un stylo pour &#233;crire tellement &#231;a fait mal. Et quand je les passe sous l'eau, je sens mon coeur battre dans 7 d'entre eux. Bref, c'est pas beau du tout, mais promis! je vous envoie &#231;a dans quelques ann&#233;es (oui oui, il para&#238;t que cela prend du temps pour les avoir tout beaux)...
> 
> Pendant ce temps, je vais admirer ces belles mains!


pas de mains...
pas d'autoportrait....


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> pas de mains...
> pas d'autoportrait....



si si! pour l'autoportrait, demain avec Weboyeux, et pis les mains, dans 8 ans!


----------



## jahrom (6 Octobre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Argh! J'adore les mains! = J'adore ce fil! merci! C'est la première chose que je regarde chez un homme...
> 
> Bon je peux pas poster, parce que je me ronge les ongles grave. Genre je peux même pas tenir un stylo pour écrire tellement ça fait mal. Et quand je les passe sous l'eau, je sens mon coeur battre dans 7 d'entre eux. Bref, c'est pas beau du tout, mais promis! je vous envoie ça dans quelques années (oui oui, il paraît que cela prend du temps pour les avoir tout beaux)...
> 
> Pendant ce temps, je vais admirer ces belles mains!




En fait, tu peux pas montrer tes mains, tu peux pas montrer ta face, tu peux pas montrer ton Q, tu peux pas, tu peux pas, tu peux pas... Mais par contre tu peux parler et parler et parler.... Une fille quoi...


----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> En fait, tu peux pas montrer tes mains, tu peux pas montrer ta face, tu peux pas montrer ton Q, tu peux pas, tu peux pas, tu peux pas... Mais par contre tu peux parler et parler et parler.... Une fille quoi...



Et toi, tu peux quoi ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> En fait, tu peux pas montrer tes mains, tu peux pas montrer ta face, tu peux pas montrer ton Q, tu peux pas, tu peux pas, tu peux pas... Mais par contre tu peux parler et parler et parler.... Une fille quoi...



eeh! tu me donnes une idée! Je vais scanner ma face!!! 

héhéhé...


----------



## jahrom (7 Octobre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Et toi, tu peux quoi ?




Des tas de choses. Mais y a une charte ici. Pour pas heurter les petits.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Octobre 2006)

Comment ça c'est "Has been" une lampe à plasma.....???


----------



## krystof (7 Octobre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Des tas de choses. Mais y a une charte ici. Pour pas heurter les petits.



Effectivement, heureusement qu'il y a la charte...


----------



## maiwen (7 Octobre 2006)

heureusement qu'il y'a Hobbes pour meubler hein  

on s'ennuie ? on cherche un pov fil délaissé pour s'y poser ? ça me fait très mal au coeur vous savez ? 

naméo©


----------



## philire (9 Octobre 2006)

Allez, je prends la main de quelqu'un, m&#234;me si la mienne est peu pr&#233;sentable :rose:


----------



## Patamach (9 Octobre 2006)

Chauffage au charbon?


----------



## philire (9 Octobre 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (13 Octobre 2006)

Moi je veux bien vous donner ma main  


​


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Septembre 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (24 Octobre 2007)




----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2008)

modération en cours


----------



## vleroy (1 Janvier 2008)

vous êtes obligés de photographier chaque intervention????


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> vous êtes obligés de photographier chaque intervention????



la modération c'est un peu comme les contrôles radars ... il faut la photo


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Janvier 2008)

Tu parles, tu serais bien du genre à reprendre la photo, la tailler pour qu'elle fasse 101ko, puis la remettre pour le bannir


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu parles, tu serais bien du genre à reprendre la photo, la tailler pour qu'elle fasse 101ko, puis la remettre pour le bannir



ça c'est si j'étais modo du bar


----------



## vleroy (1 Janvier 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu parles, tu serais bien du genre à reprendre la photo, la tailler pour qu'elle fasse 101ko, puis la remettre pour le bannir



tu crois que je l'ai pas vu venir?  
Elle fait 699 pixels et 96 ko





si il fait ça j'appuie sur le bouton:rateau:


----------



## Amok (2 Janvier 2008)

Autant éviter de perdre votre temps : hors sujet > Effacé > banni du sujet.


----------



## Zyrol (8 Janvier 2008)

ça manque d'action....


----------



## boodou (8 Janvier 2008)

bonjour à tous, et bonne année !


----------



## joanes (8 Janvier 2008)

t'en veux une... tu vas la prendre...:mouais:    


Ah oui et pi, api niou yar !!!!


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Janvier 2008)

Et maintenant, avec ces deux jolies mains, tu vas bien me faire un récap des crédits spectacle vivant 2002, 2004, hein ? :rateau:


Faudra que tu retournes la droite, sinon ça sera pas pratique pour ton clavier. 

Et arrete de dire que t'aimes pas le spectacle vivant, que y'a que des ***** en ballerines !


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (17 Janvier 2008)

_pour boire son thé, le mieux c'est de verser l'eau chaude (enfin, là ... un peu bouillante ...) dans la théière ...._​


----------



## meskh (19 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Faudra que tu retournes la droite




Hummm ... Pas facile, ça, ça fait des décennies que la gauche essaie ... 

:rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (19 Janvier 2008)

la mienne .....pour me baffer toute seule ...


----------



## tirhum (5 Mai 2008)




----------



## Zyrol (6 Mai 2008)

Ma paume...


----------



## boodou (6 Mai 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Ma paume...



Il ne faut pas abuser des plaisirs solitaires


----------



## Zyrol (6 Mai 2008)

boodou a dit:


> Il ne faut pas abuser des plaisirs solitaires



ch'uis pas gaucher...


----------



## r0m1 (6 Mai 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> ch'uis pas gaucher...



Oui mais à ce qui paraît en t'asseyant sur ta main gauche, après c'est comme si...... :rateau: 







--------------> je suis plus là ...[x]


----------



## maiwen (6 Mai 2008)

ce fil s'est transformé en "prenez vos blessures de guerre" 

merci :sick:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Mai 2008)

"Impression personnelle"


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

Voila, jeter un Primé mes phalanges.


----------



## La mouette (9 Mai 2008)

Une diseuse de bonne aventure ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2008)

Et hop ! 2 d'un coup. Merci Photobooth.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Une diseuse de bonne aventure ?



C'est marrant, ça, si tu fais abstractions des toutes petites venelles qui ne figurent pas, c'est exactement le plan de Tselinnyy (non loin de Petropavlovka)


----------



## La mouette (9 Mai 2008)

Tu dis que j'ai plus besoin d'un GPS, que d'une diseuse de bonne aventure ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu dis que j'ai plus besoin d'un GPS, que d'une diseuse de bonne aventure ?



Ben voui, vu qu'il y a pas les noms des rues ... Tu ne fais aucun effort !


----------



## La mouette (9 Mai 2008)

Merci  
En espérant tomber sur la rue du Sans Soucis et pas la place de la Bastille


----------



## aCLR (10 Mai 2008)




----------



## 217ae1 (19 Mai 2008)

vous avez deja pris vos cheveux en photo? ou vos bras?


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2008)

Tu risques d'avoir des réponses.... heu... "inadéquates"....


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> vous avez deja pris vos cheveux en photo? ou vos bras?



J'adore mon corps !

Je le prend sous toutes les coutures !  

Seulement, il y a la charte :modo:



alors je peux pas toujours montrer ce que je tiens,

dans ma main !

:afraid:


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2008)




----------



## petitchaperonrouge (10 Décembre 2008)




----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2008)




----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2008)




----------



## boodou (11 Décembre 2008)

C'est pas plutôt la pogne de Rachida Dati avec toutes ces baguouzes ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> C'est pas plutôt la pogne de Rachida Dati avec toutes ces baguouzes ?



_Merde j'aurais du effacer mes bijoux à 30 &#8364; pièce (en argent bassif quand même) je voulais pas que la polémique se centre sur ce point mais plutôt sur l'extrême beauté supposée ou non de mes mains..._

M'en fous mon amour virtuel les trouve "superbes" :rose:


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> _Merde j'aurais du effacer mes bijoux à 30  pièce (en argent bassif quand même) je voulais pas que la polémique se centre sur ce point mais plutôt sur l'extrême beauté supposée ou non de mes mains..._
> 
> M'en fous mon amour virtuel les trouve "superbes" :rose:



C'est Rachida ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est Rachida ?



Arrête j'ai vécu 20 ans à 30 km d'où cette connasse rongeait son frein en préparant sa carrière politique :rateau:


----------



## boodou (12 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Arrête j'ai vécu 20 ans à 30 km d'où cette connasse rongeait son frein en préparant sa carrière politique :rateau:



peut-être que si tu y avais mis un peu de bonne volonté _(et quelques coups de jonc ?)_ elle serait plus apaisé aujourd'hui, plus calme et sereine


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> peut-être que si tu y avais mis un peu de bonne volonté _(et quelques coups de jonc ?)_ elle serait plus apaisé aujourd'hui, plus calme et sereine



Euuuuh  Si par "coup de jonc" tu entends ce que je pense, vu l'aspect actuel de son tour de taille, il a bien du y avoir "distribution" à un moment ou un autre


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2009)

Main droite...
Au volant d'une ?!... D'une ?!...


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Main droite...
> Au volant d'une ?!... D'une ?!...




Daube ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Daube ?


D'une Super5 !...
Je n'ai pas les moyens d'un parvenu et ainsi de me promener en new beetle ou je ne sais quoi d'autre....
Et de faire le malin avec des lunettes de soleil en boîte sur de la musique de... daube... en sniffant de la coke !...
Ma voiture est âgée certes, mais en bon état !... 

Ma voiture est une légende sur ces forums...


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2009)

"it's not old, it's vintage"


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> *D'une Super5* !...
> 
> 
> *Ma voiture* est une légende sur ces forums...



Tu te contredis, là, faut savoir, c'est une Super5, ou c'est une voiture :mouais: 

Jahrom, je crois que tu avais la bonne réponse


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu te contredis, là, faut savoir, c'est une Super5, ou c'est une voiture :mouais:
> 
> Jahrom, je crois que tu avais la bonne réponse


Et ta sur ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2009)

Puisqu'il y a up ...


----------



## JPTK (18 Juin 2009)

Oh qu'il est mimi tout plein le chaton dans mes mains de prolo :love: :rose: :love:


----------



## boodou (18 Juin 2009)

Tu viens de l'étrangler c'est ça ?


----------



## JPTK (18 Juin 2009)

la prise du sommeil fonctionne aussi sur les chatons voilà tout


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2010)

Après les belges, voilà que je les adore aussi ces suisses :love:​


----------

